# Sorge um Rosie Huntington Whiteley: Müder Blick & extrem dünn



## beachkini (24 Feb. 2012)

​
Sie gilt als eine der schönsten Frauen der Welt. Nicht umsonst darf sich Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (24) in die Riege der hübschen Victoria's Secret-Models einreihen und löste sogar die bei Männern begehrte Schauspielerin Megan Fox (25) in dem Film „Transformers 3“ ab. Rosie ist, genau wie ihre Film-Vorgängerin Megan, ein echter Männertraum – einfach bildschön. Die neuesten Paparazzi-Bilder zeigen den Star allerdings ungewohnt kränklich und gar nicht glamourös.

Und das liegt vordergründig sicherlich nicht daran, dass das Topmodel komplett ungeschminkt das Haus verließ – denn hübsch ist sie zweifellos immer noch, sondern vielmehr an der Tatsache, dass ihr Gesicht fahl wirkt und regelrecht eingefallen ist. Auch die Statur der 24-Jährigen ist sehr knochig. Vollkommen schlank war sie auf dem Laufsteg ja schon immer, aber eben nicht dürr. Dank der weggelassenen Schminke fällt ihre Gewichtsabnahme im Gesicht noch viel mehr auf. Müde und ausgelaugt wirkt Rosie beim Spaziergang durch Soho in New York.

Schade, denn als Red Carpet-Beauty, die sie bei der Promotour für „Transformers 3“ definitiv war, hat uns Rosie deutlich besser gefallen.
(promiflash.de)

Die Bilder
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ley-shopping-district-soho-21-02-2012-x7.html


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Feb. 2012)

"Rosie ist, genau wie ihre Film-Vorgängerin Megan, ein echter Männertraum – einfach bildschön."

Naja das halte ich für ein Gerücht!


----------

